# What is the difference between an outlet and a receptacle?



## jar546 (Feb 19, 2019)

Great question, this has been a pet peeve or mine for years.  Let's look at the definitions first:

_*Receptacle.* A contact device installed at the outlet for the
connection of an attachment plug, or for the direct connection
of electrical utilization equipment designed to mate with the
corresponding contact device. A single receptacle is a single
contact device with no other contact device on the same yoke.
A multiple receptacle is two or more contact devices on the
same yoke.

*Outlet.* A point on the wiring system at which current is taken
to supply utilization equipment._

What do you consider an outlet?  A smoke detector?  A recessed light?  An LED driver?  A switch?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2019)

What do you consider an outlet? 

A smoke detector? Outlet

A recessed light? Outlet

An LED driver? Receptacle outlet 

A switch? Outlet


----------



## ICE (Feb 20, 2019)

Switch is not an outlet.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 20, 2019)

*The National Electrical Code (NEC) defines as:
Outlet* - “a point on the wiring system at which current is taken to supply utilization equipment.” 
*Receptacle* - “A contact device installed at the *outlet* for connection of an attachment plug,”


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 20, 2019)

For the longest time I used the term outlet in reference to a receptacle because the worker bees in my area called it an outlet. 

I now write receptacle on my inspection reports because I'm more refined and viewed a Mike Holt video that helped me see the light.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 20, 2019)

ICE said:


> Switch is not an outlet.



I can give you that.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2019)

ICE said:


> Switch is not an outlet.





fatboy said:


> I can give you that.


Illuminated switch?  You can't let ICE have it that easy... ha, ha!


----------



## ICE (Feb 20, 2019)

This Glenn guy is a thinker.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Glenn's smiling like this emoji


----------



## JPohling (Feb 20, 2019)

does it matter if the devices are hardwired?


----------



## north star (Feb 20, 2019)

*$ ~ $ ~ $ ~ $*



> *" does it matter if the devices are hardwired? "*


 No !
*$ ~ $ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2019)

A switch is an outlet.  A switch box capped off is an outlet.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 21, 2019)

jar546 said:


> A switch is an outlet.



Isn't a switch utilization equipment installed at an outlet?


----------



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2019)

chris kennedy said:


> Isn't a switch utilization equipment installed at an outlet?



And the hook is set.


----------



## ICE (Feb 21, 2019)

California Electrical Code:
Utilization Equipment. Equipment that utilizes electric energy for electronic, electromechanical, chemical, heating, lighting, or similar purposes.

There is seldom a utilization of electricity at a switch box.  Much like a junction box, the electricity passes through without powering any work.  Controlling electricity is not utilizing electricity.

Some folks can't find switches unless they are lit up....so this doesn't apply to them......You know who you are.


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 21, 2019)

Doesn't a dimmer switch utilize electric energy?


----------

